# EvenTT09 - Ticket Details (Original thread)



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The prices for *EvenTT09* are as follows:

*Member price (per person) - £10*

The member price applies for all current members of the TTOC and their partners.

*Non Member price (per person) - £15*

This applies for any TT owners who are not a current TTOC member. If you decide to join the TTOC on the day at the event we will refund the price difference down to the member price.

*NSU / R8 Owner price - £10*

This price applies for any NSU or R8 owners which we have invited to be part of our event at a honoury member prie.

These tickets are available in the TTOC Shop now:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/index.php?cPath=28

Tickets will be posted out in the first week of July, so you will recieve a confirmation email for your order only. We will also email you further update as they are available the first of which will be full details of the venue and booking information about the TTOC AGM on the evening of Saturday 18th July.

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Woohoooo Cheers Nick

Ticket ordered, i shall be there


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ordered!

8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

get in there


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

On their way!
cheers
jon


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will order mine today.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wow !! You're going for an exclusive attendance this year. If you haven't got a TT, NSU or R8 then you're not allowed to buy tickets.

Ho hum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

just ordered


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Wow !! You're going for an exclusive attendance this year. If you haven't got a TT, NSU or R8 then you're not allowed to buy tickets.
> 
> Ho hum


Well the non member ticket has always included other marques in the same way that that we have some TTOC members who have moved away from their TT's who are still more than welcome.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nem said:


> Well the non member ticket has always included other marques in the same way that that we have some TTOC members who have moved away from their TT's who are still more than welcome.
> 
> Nick


I am glad that us Non TTiers are welcome. But not sure i would be purchasing a ticket for an event i have no details about?

Will there be a thread going up with details of the event?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> But not sure i would be purchasing a ticket for an event i have no details about?


You'll be getting a bag of stale bread to feed the ducks with - just like us TTers... :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > But not sure i would be purchasing a ticket for an event i have no details about?
> ...


OooOOooOo Just seen your other thread rusty! I wasnt sure if i had missed a thread with further details of the event... but clearly i havent!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


Well, it's been a year to organise and we're just over two months to go. Imagine if we organised an event like that?!

It's the NATIONAL for feck's sake, not a bridge meeting!


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
because i've not been to one of the "Nationals" before, i was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to what actually takes place on both days.
I appreciate that this may be a silly question but as i don't know the answer please help me in my quest for knowledge [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] 
Cheers...........Ken.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow !! You're going for an exclusive attendance this year. If you haven't got a TT, NSU or R8 then you're not allowed to buy tickets.
> ...


That's what I expected :wink: it's just not what it says in your post :



Nem said:


> *Non Member price (per person) - £15*
> 
> *This applies for any TT owners* who are not a current TTOC member. If you decide to join the TTOC on the day at the event we will refund the price difference down to the member price.


p.s. If I'd seen all the flack you seem to have been getting about this event I wouldn't have made my tongue in cheek little dig [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kenjo said:


> Hi Guys,
> because i've not been to one of the "Nationals" before, i was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to what actually takes place on both days.
> I appreciate that this may be a silly question but as i don't know the answer please help me in my quest for knowledge [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> Cheers...........Ken.


Hi Ken,

The AGM takes place in a hotel (yet to be nominated) the evening before the event. There is a sum-up of the year's events and a vote for the committee positions up for renewal. Then there is an auction of Audi related items and everyone retires to the bar for drinks.

The event the following day normally consists of a track which you pay to go on, a concours d'elegance competition, which your car was entered for last year and a chance to view the best TTs in the UK. There are normally traders present offering deals and in the past years a parade lap (the highlight for me) of the track when everyone present lines up for photographs. Last year's venue was especially suited to this with the banked track and grandstands etc.

Unfortunately the TTOC appear to be holding details of this year's event close to their chests but we do know the date and location and you can now buy tickets.

'We have a suit sir. We can't show you it or allow you to try it on, but we would like you to pay for it now.'

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Totally agree with what your saying Rich, but think that as this is THE National event we have to trust that everything will be organised effectively and that everything that we would want to be there to enjoy will be there!

Obviously a track day will not be part of it, but as you say the chance to see the biggest collection of TT's at one venue at one time is worth the effort to be part of it!

The most enjoyable part of any TT meet for me is the chance to chat with the people that share the same interests in the car we all love and to have a look at the many millions of ways that each TT has been individually modified!

I look forward to the event and have already bought my tickets for the reasons above.

I would appreciate further details being posted about what the plan of the day will be etc but my attendance is guaranteed!

See you all there.

:wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Totally agree with what your saying Rich, but think that as this is THE National event we have to trust that everything will be organised effectively


Couldn't agree more Steve. Is this your first national? :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with what your saying Rich, but think that as this is THE National event we have to trust that everything will be organised effectively
> ...


Yeah, can't wait!

My car has already been through so many changes since I started modding just 10 months ago and I still have so many ideas of other mods I want to do.

I just can't wait to see as many other TT's as possible to inspire me.

:roll:


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Rich,
thanks for your comments and to be honest what you have outlined is fine and i suppose in cue course the full details will be announced to all.
On this basis, i will confirm that i will be attending my first National meet and look forward to putting some faces to names :? or am i :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> Yeah, can't wait!
> 
> My car has already been through so many changes since I started modding just 10 months ago and I still have so many ideas of other mods I want to do.
> 
> ...


Well you will enjoy it mate. The more you put in, the more you get out... :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

This will also be my first meet. May i just ask though, what are we paying £15 for?

And how will i know who everyone is when i get there?

Yes, more dumb questions from me!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> This will also be my first meet. May i just ask though, what are we paying £15 for?
> 
> 
> 
> > Thats the million dollar question, what exactly is the money for? Ssshhh its a secret :lol:


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

All im interested in is what traders will be present? Not attended an annual yet or read up on any but what kind of traders have been present previously?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

junkie said:


> All im interested in is what traders will be present? Not attended an annual yet or read up on any but what kind of traders have been present previously?


Last year there was JBS, VagCheck, TT Spares, Wicked Wheels, Dent master (or similar). APS were meant to be there but had a problem with their van or keys in the wrong place or something.

In answer to Sporty's question about how we all know each other, well that has never been addressed as far as I'm aware. You just go up to people and say "Hello, I'm Sporttyminx." To which I'd say "Hello, I'm Rustyintegrale"... :lol:

Mad innit?! Seriously though there's always somebody who knows someone else and you just get to know who is who!

Regarding the £15 and what it is for, I'll leave that for a committee member to answer because I don't know!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Regarding the £15 and what it is for, I'll leave that for a committee member to answer because I don't know!
They usually say Postage!  
cheers
jon


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Tickets ordered! Me and Angie are there


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Are kids allowed to attend and if so how much will my 5yo cost me?

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

DAS2 said:


> Are kids allowed to attend and if so how much will my 5yo cost me?
> 
> Thanks


Thats a good point!

Kids are free, and they are more than welcome. There is quite a lot for them to do in the park itself so you will be fine to bering them along.

I'll add that to my top post for everyone else to see also.

Nick


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> This will also be my first meet. May i just ask though, what are we paying £15 for?
> 
> And how will i know who everyone is when i get there?
> 
> Yes, more dumb questions from me!


The ticket price is for admission to the event, to cover the costs of the TTOC in putting the event on.

Strangely, we've discovered that companies do want to charge (often handsomely) for the hire and use of their venue and facilities, hire of marquees, production of banners, tickets, PA systems, crash barriers, marshals, Public Liability Insurance, prizes etc etc and whatever else is needed to stage the event (which does vary year by year depending on the venue and what is needed) and make it a memorable day.

Much as the Committee love the TTF and TTOC members (well, most of them anyway :roll: ), and would love to pay for your day out and entertainment from our own pockets, in the absence of a lottery win we are unable to do so. So, we make the ticket prices as reasonable as possible, and also if you are a non-member and join on the day, you'll get a refund on the difference between member and non-member ticket prices. Fair enough ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > This will also be my first meet. May i just ask though, what are we paying £15 for?
> ...


Sounds like we're up for TT dodgems guys. How many points for a marshal? :lol:

Double for a 'silent' committee member?... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Triple for Rusty???? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Triple for Rusty???? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not while I'm driving... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Triple for Rusty???? :lol:
> ...


I was waiting for something like quadruple for Moderators!!!!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

this will be my first tt meet as well,i'll be the short guy in the green TT,wont be hard to spot as most of the owners on here are over 6' :lol: 
also are tickets avail on the day?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Yer with you on that. Don't think it's intentional though just a lot of bickering going on about this at the mo, due to late release of date and details. I've kept my nose out.

TBH I think as soon as full details are released the comments should be put to bed, as from talking to commitee members at the IOM I think that points have been taken onboard and anymore is just going to aggravate the situation and put ppl off.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.


I was gonna say that, but thought you would yourself, so well done.

Yes I thought so too. Patronising even... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> I was waiting for something like quadruple for Moderators!!!!


Nil points... They're the pawns on the chess board of TT life... :lol:

JammyD so are you the one in the pics who looks like he should lay off the jammyDs or the other one? :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for something like quadruple for Moderators!!!!
> ...


Yeah thats me... Need to shed the awful gut that I have gained!spent to much time enjoying life!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

[quote="jammyd"Yeah thats me... Need to shed the awful gut that I have gained!spent to much time enjoying life![/quote]

It's okay mate, I have a trailer park round my waist too at the moment. Five years ago I was really fit. It's alcohol... :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's okay mate, I have a trailer park round my waist too at the moment. Five years ago I was really fit. It's alcohol... :?


Too true... But real ale tastes soo nice, and so does wine 

Think we might be a bit off topic here though


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Think we might be a bit off topic here though


The topic's being ignored by the 'gods' anyway... :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Think we might be a bit off topic here though
> ...


The 'gods' are probably fed up having every post they put up being ripped apart by the non-believers who like to stir it up then stand back and take the moral high ground when it all starts to kick off....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.


Rob's a top guy who will have given up many many hours of his own time on behalf of the TTOC and it's members to assist the other volunteers in putting together a good day along with all the other activities the TTOC are involved with.

On this forum there are regularly those who try to pick holes in the efforts that these willing contributors make. I obviously can't speak on Rob's behalf but you can imagine how these guys feel when they do all they can and people just seem to throw critism at them. I'm sure it get grate after a while.

To be honest, when I read your post I thought it sounded like a kinda of complaint about having to pay. That's the problem with written text it doesn't always come over the way we'd like.

I think the charge is more than reasonable .... but the decision on whether you or anyone else agrees is totally down to the individual.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> The 'gods' are probably fed up having every post they put up being ripped apart by the non-believers who like to stir it up then stand back and take the moral high ground when it all starts to kick off....


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I just want to add that I am fed up with all the 'prodding' ...can we please let it go now?...all that it does is make the 'prodders' look immature and bitter :?

On a plus side...tickets bought 

Hev x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

sporTTyminx said:


> Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.


It wasn't intended to be stroppy towards you or any other member of TTOC or TTF.

It was designed to be informative and answer your question.

Scotty hit the nail on the head. There is too much bickering and sniping going on and to be honest it has worn me down. I've devoted a good deal of my own time and effort, and my own cash travelling to committee meetings etc to the TTOC for the past 6 years. For much of it its been highly rewarding and enjoyable and I've made many lasting friendships.

There is a load of work and financial commitment which has to go on behind the scenes, often unseen, often dependent on responses from other companies and organisations, which is appreciated by the majority when the event comes together but there will unfortunately always be a few people who 'could have done it better' or choose to pick holes. I was merely trying to illustrate some of the things which have to be sorted and paid for.

I think I've been caught in the crossfire here.

Hope to see you at the EvenTT 09. Will you be coming ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just doing my order now!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> The event the following day normally consists of a track which you pay to go on


This was only true for EvenTT07 and EvenTT08. Non of the EvenTTs prior to that incorporated at track day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.
> ...


Well said, Paul. I couldn't agree more!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



R6B TT said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if i am wrong here but i actually found R6B TT's response to my genuinely asked question very stroppy.
> ...


I hope so too!

And as Hev mentioned above, can we please now all be grown up, refrain from pointles remaks and let the "guys&gals behind the scene" do their "job".

Two of the key players have had extemely difficult times recently and still put in hours and hours of hard work to make EvenTT09 an enjoyable experience for all who want to attend. So it would be good to know if we all give them our support rather than trying to make everyones life difficult


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

edit


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > sporTTyminx said:
> ...


How much for 2 members who joined the committee and did feck all apart from gripe for a month because everything wasn't done their way ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> How much for 2 members who joined the committee and did feck all apart from gripe for a month because everything wasn't done their way ?


Rob, I thought you and others had just been asking for us to let you get on with it? :?

I know you've had personal life issues to deal with this year and you have had my sympathies. Every one of us has to face the same loss as you have at some point or other and to be frank, such matters should perhaps remain private and away from a public forum.

But going back to your point above...

I am one of the people you speak of and as you know a telephone call from you prompted me to attend last year's AGM. After much discussion I agreed to stand for chairman and finally settled on Club Designer and Marketing Secretary when it was revealed that the club constitution only allowed serving committee members to stand for that position. All well and good.

Having worked for the committee previously under Mark Leavy I knew very well how slowly things progressed and in an attempt to avoid that situation I was keen to get things underway. As Marketing Secretary I felt my first task was to get some much needed funding into the club coffers. The outgoing committee (of which both you and Nick were a part) had left the club at the edge of the financial abyss!

I exchanged numerous emails with Nick offering proposals and suggestions and he was always slow to respond. Cam had come up with a merchandising idea which was not received too well by the committee. In fact very little was forthcoming from the existing committee except a great deal of negativity and apparent unwillingness to get things done.

The only person who appeared to have any motivation was John and indeed his efforts with the magazine this year have proven that his input and drive have made a difference. Indeed Dani too has had an influence as she pushed me for two articles to be written which I duly supplied complete with photographs.

The reason I resigned from the committee was a feeling that nothing would change. I was told that if I could do better the only way to prove that was to do it. I had notions about forming another club but they were thwarted when Nick restored the affiliation with the TTF (which, incidentally was one of my own initial proposals to Nick). So now, together with Ben, I am working on providing exciting and inspirational trips abroad. You may have read about them... 

But back to the topic...

We as members of the TTOC were quite rightly interested in what the National Event would hold for us. It is the single most important event on the TT calendar and as such plans must have been underfoot for some time by the committee to stage it. Several members enquired here and these were largely ignored.

Eventually we were drip-fed details but even though tickets are now on sale we still have no idea what we are to expect! Surely you must know and likewise have details of the AGM. All we want are the facts.

There is no need for this 'sniping' as it has been called but if questions are repeatedly ignored then really, what do you expect?

Cheers

rich


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> There is no need for this 'sniping' as it has been called but if questions are repeatedly ignored then really, what do you expect?


Patience and trust? As an ex-TT owner and hence ex-TTOC owner I feel I can take a more "helicopter view" of the sniping and politics on here.

Do you think the sniping helps anyone? It simply comes over as all you're trying to do is score points and bring a general downer on things. Is this how you want to be perceived? I guess you don't care.

Just letting you know how it looks to an outsider. Imagine the different vibe and feeling on the board if you was simply able to let go of your issues or at least refrain from continually posting this negativity. All it will do is drive people away from the forum and TTOC which is not in anyones interest. :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to say i feel everyone is jumping on Rustys back here.

There where plenty of other people to comment about this event in a negative way. Maybe it felt like rustys ability to say it how it is was personally aimed at some of the committee members. It clearly wasn't and i have a feeling he is saying the things that many other forum members are thinking.

But because of comments made by committee members as soon as someone gives some constructive criticism i feel many members don't want to put their opinion across.

Are we soo out of order for asking what the event will hold? Is it so strange that we expect details of the event before we expect prices?

Could you imagine if i asked everyone for money for an event i am organising but gave no details about it? I do know for sure that attendance to such an event would be 10 fold if i got the excitement up, asked members what they want to see out of the event, gave full details before asking for money and spent time getting the general excitement for such an event up.

Committee members seem to be a little busy trying to defend their actions instead of taking the constructive criticism on the head and saying " You know what..... your right...... this event should have been planned a year ago, we will take your comments on board"

Maybe with an answer like that members would stop pushing and pushing for information for an event that you have posted prices on.

I am really trying to hold my other comments back because i have no doubt they will be taken the wrong way and i will be jumped on for personally attacking the TTOC committee members. THIS IS NOT WHAT I AM DOING!

I really do think the committee need to see that people are NOT personally attacking you!

Nem is a TOP bloke! I spent Sunday with him at Stanford hall! We had some jokes! He knows what i am like on the forum. But just because he is a nice bloke it doesn't mean i am not gonna try and give a little constructive criticism. Without this sort of criticism the club is never going to better its self!

So stop taking these comments as an attack and take it on the chin! No club/committee is perfect! But listening to its members is a step in the right direction! R

Rant over!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Do you think the sniping helps anyone? It simply comes over as all you're trying to do is score points and bring a general downer on things. Is this how you want to be perceived? I guess you don't care.


Do I think 'sniping' helps? No of course not. If it comes over as trying to score points or, god forbid, bring a 'general downer' on things then I'm sorry. I am on this forum most days and this is the first time for some time that I have had issue with the TTOC or more particularly the lamentable communication.

And do I care? Well yes I'm afraid I do. Enough in fact to fend off the inevitable flak for having the audacity to ask questions about my club and the national event. If you think there is something wrong with 'wanting to know' then again I apologise. If you don't like it just unsubscribe yourself from the thread or revert to 'helicopter view' as you put it. No-one forces you to read a particular thread so I presume you do so because you have an interest. 



scoTTy said:


> Just letting you know how it looks to an outsider. Imagine the different vibe and feeling on the board if you was simply able to let go of your issues or at least refrain from continually posting this negativity. All it will do is drive people away from the forum and TTOC which is not in anyones interest. :?


I don't continually post negativity. However I do admit that anything I seem to post that is TTOC related seems to upset those who have it in their power to put an end to the thread simply by answering the question rather than locking the thread. What is wrong with that? People ask questions here on a daily basis and generally get an answer. There are those who are negative about the dealer network and the single common cause for this is the lack of response from the network. Look at the dashpod or clutch pedal threads. People are frustrated because they are not getting any answers at all from those best placed to give them. Any answer is better than no answer. It is better to be kept informed than in the dark, is it not?

I've always been taught that if you don't like something change it. I have tried to change things from within the TTOC and failed. I have no desire to get involved with the TTOC again or the day-to-day politics of TTOC life. However I still love TTs and I still enjoy the social side of owning the car.

So forgetting all the 'sniping' accusations, let's go back to the original question. What can we expect at this year's event?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > The event the following day normally consists of a track which you pay to go on
> ...


I stand corrected Dani.  Donington was my first year of TT ownership and my first ever EvenTT and I assumed they were all like that. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, enough...

Firstly let's just be clear that my lack of response to the multitude of posts over this weekend hasn't been me intentionally ignoring the issues. Even the chairman is allowed a weekend away with access to email and internet via iphone. Even if I had spent an hour trying to post up on the mobile I don't think there was anything I could post which wouldn't have been taken the wrong way, being compared to Hitler (however loosely ) really doesn't induce pleasant thoughts to be conveyed back.

I understand everyone want's to know what the event is going to hold, but do you really think that the committee has all the details and is having a private laugh by just not telling you? The other thing tho is that this is the annual event, what do you really expect there to be there?

The format is quite is quite simple, it's the largest annual gathering of TT owners and enthusiasts. We pick a venue, not too far north, not too far south, we book the site and we (maybe wrongly) expect that people will want to be part of it, in a sort of "book it, and they will come" type ideal. There will be the same type of people and attractions as has been at the annual event for the last few years, with the exception of the track aspect which was only introuduced to the annual event for the last 2 years. We have been totally upfront about the lack of a track aspect and the reason for that.

The idea that we are drip feeding the info to the masses is probably true, in the meaning that we are telling you as it happens. I have already said that we would like to book it all, everything to the last detail, and then post it all up and everyone goes "wow" and books it. I'm not going to bang on about how new the committee members are to this, but I for one have certainly not organised an event like this before and I'm afraid that shows. We haven't got an events secretary so the load is being shared as best we can. I have also ackknowledged that this should all have been done and dusted 6 months back, I posted that in the other thread and also said we have already started to look at a trackday in the near future emphasising the point that we are looking ahead.

The main point is that we don't want to annouce something and the it fall through, or to invite a certain company, annouce they will be there and them turn round and say they can't make it. So I can tell you that APS have confirmed their attendance, JBS and the TT Shop we are just waiting for final confirmation after verbally agreeing to be there, then the rest of the companies we are still chasing. But with me saying that it just looks more like we've let things slip and have not done this earlier.

The issue we had initially was the first venue we booked fell through, this put us a month behind and we had to rethink and find somewhere else. We can't invite people like the traders untill we have a date and venue, and the knock on effect brings us here.

I want people to come, I want people to have a great day out, the same as the rest of the committee members do. Why else would we put our time into sorting this out, especially with what appears to be the constant pointing out of what we are doing wrong.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Ok, enough...


Nick that was a fair and square answer and what we suspected with regard to last minute arrangements. I think you have admitted that things could've been sorted earlier so fair play to you. It takes a man with balls to admit an error so I'm happy to withdraw my comparison of you to someone who plainly wouldn't! :lol: :lol: :lol: I admit that was a bad call on my part. Sorry mate.

Unlike you, I have organised events like this before and a certain amount of flexibility has to be incorporated to ensure smooth running of the day. It's not a failing to admit when things go wrong and you will illicit a lot more sympathy from the likes of me and some others if you just hold your hand up as you have done. Everyone makes mistakes and I've made more than most!

So there you go. End of argument, end of 'apparent' hassling. Life is so much better with some good, informative communication.

Cheers Nick

rich


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nick.

Great reply! Those are the answers that i beleive some of us where looking for!

As i have said in the past on MSN to Nem and i will say it again so i cannot be accused of making problems then stepping back and taking the moral high ground, i would be happy to help organise this event in any way i can! In fact once this event is finished and done and dusted if you wanted help from cay one in getting EvenTT10 organised i would be happy to do so!

Once again, im pleased Nem took the time to answer the questions being asked and i believe this will now stop peoples gripes with the committee.

All it takes is an answer to peoples questions rather than comments that seem as if they are only typed to defends ones position.

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

OK my turn anyone want to be Membership Secretary ? I have had enough of this constant crap from the usual suspects, I have a full time job plus a lenghty commute and I think I have done fairly well to organise getting membership packs out on the same day they were ordered. But no more , enough is enough .A soon as my resignation is accepted I post up what i really think.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh and btw the Hotel still haven't finalised the arrangements even after another phone call this morning.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

No...

but as stated previously i would happily organise the events if i had carte blanche!

I dont think anyones comments have been aimed at the membership secretary mate! No one has commented on how soon you get the membership packs out! I have no doubt you do an excellent job!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

membership packs were the worst part of the TTOC and andy has done a great job in gettingthem out quicker.

we were waiting 6 weeks before and products from the shop were also taking weeks and weeks to arrive.

keep up the good work andy!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Oh and btw the Hotel still haven't finalised the arrangements even after another phone call this morning.


Yes, but that isnt your fault Andy, it is the hotels fault. Like i said in a different post, in todays economic climate i cannot understand why they havent taken your hand off. And the fact that the girl who is dealing with it is on the sick and no-one else is available is shoddy. NOT you though, them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> And the fact that the girl who is dealing with it is on the sick and no-one else is available is shoddy. NOT you though, them.


Well I read his post about that really arse about face then. I thought he meant a girl on the committee who was sick was dealing with it...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've created new threads for

EvenTT09 Informaton:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444

And EvenTT09 Discussion:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140446

Nick


----------

